# First The Corona Virus, Then The " New " Revelations that FOD is Being Found in Boeings Fuel Tanks.....



## nononono (Feb 22, 2020)

*President Trump has reversed an economy that was just idling along barely above the red line, all while 
being attacked by every Globalist you can think of along with Democrats who had/have a financial interest
in the " Global " economy superseding the United States Economy....

Any and everything has been thrown at the barn wall to distract/destroy what is being accomplished, now
another revelation that can/will seriously impact the United States Economy....further delays of the
Boeing 737 MAX Airliner due to debris ( Yes debris..)  found in the fuel tanks of planes waiting to be delivered.
The debris included: Boot covering, tools, rags and various other items that would DEFINITELY cause problems 
with the fuel transfer and delivery to the engines...

Boeing is out of the Northwest.
The Northwest has a Large contingent of Liberal Lefties.
These Northwest Liberal Lefties are quite violent in their Viewpoints.
The chance of getting even 1% or less of these types is quite easy.
Instead of the US Congress throwing 100 % of management under
the bus, maybe just maybe they should look into connections with
radical groups having a vendetta that includes deliberately sabotaging
these products....*







*When a fabricator/welder/assembler/quality control individual(s) walk onto the " Construction " platform, they do so with 
(x) amount of tools/hardware/clothing extra .....finding this kind of debris within one of the most critical components of
ANY aircraft is absolutely unacceptable and in my eyes very very malicious in nature. The timing of all of these events
transpiring within the United States is beyond suspect. It's showing a distinct pattern of Sabotage to effect an outcome
contrary to the current administrations outcome/agenda.

We could have a booming economy like we've never seen before if the deliberate divide was not fostered 24/7 by
all those who just don't " Like " Trump.....
I've witnessed this type of behavior first hand and the solution is a hard pill to swallow, but it needs to done and done
immediately. If not everyone will witness a collapse like we've never seen. 

How can a country like China do what they've done to their citizens and with a clear conscious JUST worry about
their economic reputation....Yes complete selfishness...
How can Boeing's workers do what they've done to THEIR employer and with a clear conscious just worry about
THEMSELVES.....Yes complete selfishness....
How can a Political Party do what they've done over the last three and a half years full well knowing that the false
premises they have put forward are doing nothing but harm to the Country/President/Citizens....
YES COMPLETE SELFISHNESS IS THE MOTIVE......

We .." AMERICA " have a huge problem, WE are not running it......Selfish individuals/groups are running it and
it's very very obvious what has been exposed by the selection of Donald J. Trump as President. 
They " The Selfish individuals/Groups " have been exposed when he pulled back the curtain ....
The amount of money WE America have worked so hard for has been STOLEN from us and has lined the 
pockets of " The Selfish individuals/groups "...when these thugs realized that the gravy train was about to
be exposed for what it REALLY WAS !!!!!
*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 22, 2020)

nononono said:


> *President Trump has reversed an economy that was just idling along barely above the red line, all while
> being attacked by every Globalist you can think of along with Democrats who had/have a financial interest
> in the " Global " economy superseding the United States Economy....
> 
> ...


Yep you nailed it! Next for you a pulitzer!


----------



## nononono (Feb 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yep you nailed it! Next for you a pulitzer!










*Yep....we're back to normal...yur an ass.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 22, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Yep....we're back to normal...yur an ass.*


Where do you find such amazing wildlife photos? Is that from your private collection?


----------



## nononono (Feb 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Where do you find such amazing wildlife photos?
> Is that from your private collection?


*Your zoo possibly....?*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 22, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Your zoo possibly....?*


The San Diego zoo is one of the worlds finest . . . but the exquisite nature of your photos shows you must have a true love for the subject matter.


----------



## nononono (Feb 22, 2020)

*The Washington DC Zoo at:*
*Rayburn House Office Bldg, Washington, DC 20515 
is quite amusing.







Nancy before Botox and Makeup...........*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 22, 2020)

nononono said:


> *The Washington DC Zoo at:*
> *Rayburn House Office Bldg, Washington, DC 20515
> is quite amusing.
> 
> ...


Who gives a shit? Your concerns are shallow and meaningless.


----------



## nononono (Feb 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who gives a shit? Your concerns are shallow and meaningless.


*Now you are back to Anger.....*

*Hilarious.

Up







Down

You definitely have TDS..........*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 23, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Now you are back to Anger.....
> 
> Hilarious.
> 
> ...


Anger, as is hate, is a waste of time and you waste A LOT of time.


----------



## nononono (Feb 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Anger, as is hate, is a waste of time and you waste A LOT of time.


*Would you like me to release you from " My " leash...I'll allow you your*
*freedom to walk " Freely " and seek the TRUTH....

or
*
*You can continue on your path of Lies and Hate....*


----------

